# mickey mouse boots



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Never could find boots that keep my feet warm. Always seems to be sweat and then the sweat turns cold. Looking at getting a pair of Artic MM boots. Size wise, do you order a larger size to accommodate socks, do they come true to the foot size, etc? In other words, if I wear a size 9D in a shoe, what do I want to get? Any suggestions as to the best place to order them?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

arctic pro muck boots worth the extra$$$$. My feet never get cold now...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You actually have to try shoes on with ur big socks. Trying to eye ball it and order online is moronic.

Mickey mouse boots are heavy but will keep ur feet warm even when you step in deep water. Good for sitting in a tree stand. 

Arctic muck boots im happy with. I wear size 13. Bought size 15 to account for my big wool sock. Fit perfectly. 14’s were a bit tight.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

My mickeys are true to my shoe size. 11 shoe 11 mickeys. Best you'll wear


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Another Mickey fan. I go one size bigger. Sportsmans Guide was the last place I bought a pair.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All you need with Mickey's are a regular pair of cotton socks. I used them for 30 years and never had cold feet on a stand. Only minus is their weight.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Baffin Impact boots 1 size bigger than you normally wear. They are are super light and so warm you want to put your feet in your holes every once in a while to cool them down! Little pricey though.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

BUY N E THING BUT MKY MS BOOTS NAME SAYS IT ALL (imo ) MY FEET FRREEEZZE IN THEM


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mickey Mouse boots are great. I wear a 13 but in the MM boots I'm a 12. I think they run big. My wife has a pair too and she went a size smaller also. The trick with them is to start off with them being room temperature/warm. If you leave them in your truck outside overnight and go to put them on the next morning then I think they don't stay as warm since they are already cold.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Im all for the mickey also.I got a size larger and it isnt necesary
.Buy shoe size and as stated 1 pair of socks is all you need.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Is there a big difference between the different manufactures? I’ve read that Bata is the best quality?

I wear Baffin Titians on the ice, but I want a pair of MM for cold weather kayak fishing.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

floater99 said:


> BUY N E THING BUT MKY MS BOOTS NAME SAYS IT ALL (imo ) MY FEET FRREEEZZE IN THEM


Hard to believe unless you purchased one of those Canadian Knock offs.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Hard to believe unless you purchased one of those Canadian Knock offs.


probably what he is doing is over heating his feet and causing them to sweat. once your feet sweat in them your feet will get very cold. I've used them many yrs ago for ice fishing and i had trouble keeping my feet warm unless i stayed active. and i didn't know about sweat being a problem, and now that i thank back i think that might have been my problem. i did get a pair of cabelas inferno 2000 boots and they have been great.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I was going to get a pair but backed out when vances had some columbia brand boots on sale for 25% off. My left knee and hip give me troubles due to ra,so i cant do heavy boots at all. They kill me,esp walking through snow hauling a load. 
I have not had them on ice yet,but ive had them on snowy rocks and standing on wooden docks when its 15°out (lol yes standing on a dock with air under it makes my feet colder,im pretty sure.lol). An they have kept me warm with just one pair of thick socks.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Saugeye; Just take a piece of carpeting and put it under your feet. Use carpet wit a
looped/lofty surface and it will keep the cold ice from penetrating the soles of your boots.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a pair of Baffin Eiger boots and my feet have never gotten cold. Never liked the MM boots because of weight.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Snowmobile boots light and warm


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I wish they'd bring back moon boots!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Trans Alaskan pac boots nuff said


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Question: Can the Baffin's be bought locally,n.e.Ohio,or are they mail order only??


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

eBay has them brand new for $40-$60. Last pair lasted 10 years


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

I stopped using MM boots after sitting with boots on the ground, deer hunting one year in January. My right toes have been sensitive to cold ever since. Stay away from rubber boots! Wear breathable ones.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Gave away my MM boots two years ago. Now use either Muck Arctic Pros or Baffin Impact for really cold days. They are the ultimate cold boot. Light and rated to -64.


----------

